# Hello all



## L_79Acadian (Oct 28, 2016)

looks to be a great forum


----------



## Dogpounder (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for joining and welcome, where are you from?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 31, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 5, 2016)

What form of metalworking are you interested in??


----------

